# Flip Flop PIPO y Flip Flop SISO



## electron10 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hola amigos.

Primeramente felicitarlos por esta comunidad tan grande y por los grandes conocimientos que han vertido a lo largo de mucho tiempo muchas personas entendidas de la electronica y ciencias afines.

Tengo que construir dos FF PIPO y  SISO, sabemos que al primero le metemos datos en parelo y tendremos salidas en paralelo, al segundo le introducimos datos en seria y la salida sera en serie, con dezplazamientos en la información.

tengo que usar 8 Flips flops para cada uno.

Tengo que hacerlo con Flip flops tipo D, y hay que hacer arreglos, pero mi duda seria, cual tipo de flip flop puedo usar?

se puede con el hc374 ?

este circuito nadamas tiene una patilla para el clock, entonces entiendo que todos los flip flops estan a un mismo reloj?


Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 18, 2008)

> ...Tengo que hacerlo con Flip flops tipo D, y hay que hacer arreglos, pero mi duda seria, cual tipo de flip flop puedo usar?
> se puede con el hc374 ?


Si, es el que mas te conviene.



> este circuito nada mas tiene una patilla para el clock, entonces entiendo que todos los flip flops estan a un mismo reloj?


Si.


----------



## electron10 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok gracias.

Una pregunta mas.

Cuando no se usan las entradas Set y Reset de un flip flop, hay que ponerlas a tierra o se pueden dejar asi nadamas?


Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 20, 2008)

A masa o a +5V , eso depende de donde es activo el Set/Reset. 
Pero sueltas nunca. Si bien en un TTL una entrada suelta toma nivel alto, al ser de alta impedancia es sensible al ruido y te puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## electron10 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hola.

Gracias por el dato que me diste.

ahora bien, no encontre por ningun lado el hc374 pero me encontre con el hc273 que tambien tiene ocho flips flops D, me servira ese?

aqui esta el datasheet.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/7/4/H/C/74HC273.shtml

gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 23, 2008)

Si. La unica diferencia es el 3-state, y no lo estas necesitando.

Tambien podes preguntar por el LS374 que es mas comun.


----------



## electron10 (Oct 23, 2008)

entonces el 3-state que seria la patilla 1, debo ponerla a tierra?

Pasa que el profesor quiere que lo hagamos con el cmos y no con ttl, segun porque ya no se usan tanto y las tecnologias actuales usan Cmos.

Pero aqui en mi ciudad no encontre en ningun lugar el hc374, y algunas tiendas no trabajan ni siquiera los cmos.
vaya cosas.

Gracias por las respuestas.

un saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 23, 2008)

> entonces el 3-state que seria la patilla 1, debo ponerla a tierra?


Si



> Pasa que el profesor quiere que lo hagamos con el cmos y no con ttl, segun porque ya no se usan tanto y las tecnologias actuales usan Cmos.
> Pero aqui en mi ciudad no encontre en ningun lugar el hc374, y algunas tiendas no trabajan ni siquiera los cmos.
> vaya cosas.


? No hay muchas vueltas que dar: Si te piden CMOS --> tenes que hacerlo con CMOS --> usa el HC273.


----------



## electron10 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hola.

Me esta variando el FF siso, tal pareciera que esta guardando bits que no corresponden, antes incluso le de señal de reloj.


ALguna sugerencia?

gracias


----------

